# Looking to begin my Collection while focusing on a Hybrid-Performer approach and then building VSL library from there.



## sekrit_studios (Aug 27, 2021)

*This question is essentially aimed at people:* who create small orchestral ensembles to complement contemporary bands in your work (i.e. vocalists, singer/songwriters/specially arranged country, R & B, Rock, other performances which are intended 
with signature/atypical compositions, which lie outside of the regular layouts for genre(s).


I am largely aiming at for now (with a focus on growing the orchestral over time). But I thought I am ask the community, in case you had any suggestions as far as which of their different product lines you may recommend starting out with.


Right now, *Mir Pro* is basically a lock-in since I will need to import vocalists & instrumentalists into the space. However, I need to figure out a path to begin a complementary library to support the band, I am trying to decide between the (Entire)Big Bang Orchestra, or slowly building a concise Synchron Library.



_*Please Note: I am asking this way to provide scope, and to prevent "scope-creep" or anyone wasting their time when earnestly attempting to help... However providing advice which may be outside of the specific scope for which I am aiming. None of my language is intended to be hostile, dismissive, or prejudicial._​


----------

